# ?????



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

So, umm...why does the Altima forum on this board have 4 mods
while others don't have any?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I've thought about that on a few occasions and at first thought that it might be that those sections do not recieve much traffic but after looking, that theory was shiot down.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah, I was just curious. I know all of ya'll from the other
board so I know each one of you is capable. However, it just
seems like a lot of mods for such a tiny group.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Maybe because the Alty boys misbehave?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

BUSTED!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I suggested all three because between Slurp, Scott, and myself, we'd be on almost 24/7 to keep the "sergedogs" out.

BTW have you seen "sergio" spelled backwards post up on .net? Same a$$holio.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I suggested all three because between Slurp, Scott, and myself, we'd be on almost 24/7 to keep the "sergedogs" out.
> 
> BTW have you seen "sergio" spelled backwards post up on .net? Same a$$holio. *


Oh, I get it!
Moderators/bouncers...e x c e l l e n t!!!

No Ruben, I have not been back to .net since
coming over here.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The reasons some sections dont have mods is that most of the mods here volunteered for certain sections and nobody has asked to mod those ones yet. There are a few Super Moderators around, they can moderate all sections. Like me


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *The reasons some sections dont have mods is that most of the mods here volunteered for certain sections and nobody has asked to mod those ones yet. There are a few Super Moderators around, they can moderate all sections. Like me  *


Just wait til the guys at Maxima.org figure out there's a 
Max forum over here. They're be all over it like white on rice!
Mr. Super Mod, you better get ready for the onslaught!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I handle it. I am sorta known around here as the fire shitting, hard ass moderator. I take no shit. If you find some of the biggest flame wars here, chances are my name is in there somewhere. I never start it crap with anyone, but if someone starts with me or another member for no reason, they probly will end up banned. I do have a good side however. I am a ASE master tech and, not to gloat, I know my shit about cars. I am always willing to answer questions on the board, email, and AIM.
If you alti guys ever need something, just ask.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *If you alti guys ever need something, just ask. *


Money for mods please :hands out:


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *I think I handle it. I am sorta known around here as the fire shitting, hard ass moderator. I take no shit. If you find some of the biggest flame wars here, chances are my name is in there somewhere. I never start it crap with anyone, but if someone starts with me or another member for no reason, they probly will end up banned. I do have a good side however. I am a ASE master tech and, not to gloat, I know my shit about cars. I am always willing to answer questions on the board, email, and AIM.
> If you alti guys ever need something, just ask. *


Kewl...thanks for the offer!!!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I suggested all three because between Slurp, Scott, and myself, we'd be on almost 24/7 to keep the "sergedogs" out.
> 
> BTW have you seen "sergio" spelled backwards post up on .net? Same a$$holio. *


That's him???


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *That's him??? *


It's Gotta be. Too familiar.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *I think I handle it. I am sorta known around here as the fire shitting, hard ass moderator. I take no shit. If you find some of the biggest flame wars here, chances are my name is in there somewhere. I never start it crap with anyone, but if someone starts with me or another member for no reason, they probly will end up banned. I do have a good side however. I am a ASE master tech and, not to gloat, I know my shit about cars. I am always willing to answer questions on the board, email, and AIM.
> If you alti guys ever need something, just ask. *


Thanks man...


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

So, umm...why does the Altima forum on this board have 4 mods
while others don't have any?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

its cause they be special


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *So, umm...why does the Altima forum on this board have 4 mods
> while others don't have any?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


yes we are  but take a look through the other sections.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *I think I handle it. I am sorta known around here as the fire shitting, hard ass moderator. I take no shit. If you find some of the biggest flame wars here, chances are my name is in there somewhere. I never start it crap with anyone, but if someone starts with me or another member for no reason, they probly will end up banned. I do have a good side however. I am a ASE master tech and, not to gloat, I know my shit about cars. I am always willing to answer questions on the board, email, and AIM.
> If you alti guys ever need something, just ask. *


 Pat is one of the bigger hardasses here  He has his own set of rules that no one else really knows. I'm also one of the other super moderators around here, so I think between Pat, Me, and the others, we can handle the onslaught. If someone pisses me off, they'll either:
A) Get an earful of what I think of them
or
B) Find themselves Banned. 

We believe firmly in the saying "Take no prisoners!" 

Anyone brave enough to let the Maxima Guys know what we've got out here? I'm up for a challenge.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I love the Mod God complex


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'd be happy to go drop a note on their board. I like fireworks! 

Watcha want me to say?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Slurp now that you've been promoted, no more boobs in the avatar?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *I'd be happy to go drop a note on their board. I like fireworks!
> 
> Watcha want me to say? *


I'll leave that up to you and your imagination 



> _Originally posted by **my'02altima**_
> *I love the Mod God complex *


Me too  Its not an easy job, but someone has to do it


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *I think I handle it. I am sorta known around here as the fire shitting, hard ass moderator. I take no shit. If you find some of the biggest flame wars here, chances are my name is in there somewhere. I never start it crap with anyone, but if someone starts with me or another member for no reason, they probly will end up banned. I do have a good side however. I am a ASE master tech and, not to gloat, I know my shit about cars. I am always willing to answer questions on the board, email, and AIM.
> If you alti guys ever need something, just ask. *


 Well hell that's what we need a Superman, I'm just a parts guy Sounds like you should call youself the Terminator! I always like poken a little fun at a Tech. Hope you got a sense of humor. I know most of you guys like to tear us parts guys up! Sure makes a forum better when you got some one around to answer the tough tech questions.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Hey Slurp now that you've been promoted, no more boobs in the avatar? *


Nah not right now, I figured I would wait and give my co workers a chance to get to know be better before I broke out that avater


----------

